# Tripod or Monopod for Wildlife/Birding



## Fr3nzy Photography (May 14, 2015)

All,

I'm headed to Scotland for about 2 weeks coming up for vacation. Needless to say, I plan to do photography while I'm there. I'm primarily a landscape shooter and I have several hikes and locations scouted for plenty of that. But, as it is a vacation I also plan to do some relaxing. Conveniently the Scottish coast is plentiful for seabirds and seals (at least the few spots I'll be staying). So, weather permitting I plan on packing out my stool to the cliff tops and enjoying many hours shooting the birds. I'm very inexperienced with bird/wildlife photography, so I welcome any and all tips, but my primary question is, should I also bring my monopod with me, or will my tripod suffice? As a point of reference, my tripod is the RRS TVC-33, with no center column and monopod is the Benro MeFoto Walkabout.

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## danski0224 (May 14, 2015)

If you have time, I'd try it out with what you have now, before the trip.

I suspect that as the lens gets heavier, the more difficult it may become to hold it steady vertically on a monopod. You also can't leave the monopod set up (rest) without holding onto it.

On the tripod, a gimbal works better than a ballhead most of the time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2015)

I love my TVC-33...but it's not the kind of love where I want to take it on long walks in the rain. 

For me, it depends on where and how I'll be shooting. If I'll be setting up in a fixed location for a while (a blind, or staking out an area where eagles fish in winter), I'll use the tripod and gimbal. If I'll be walking/hiking and stopping to shoot along the way, I bring the monopod with tilt head. It also depends on lens choice – the preceding is for my 600/4 II, with a 100-400 I'd just handhold.


----------



## Fr3nzy Photography (May 14, 2015)

The tripod will be with me on my trip regardless. I'm quite used to hiking with it, and I'm looking forward to the plethora of potential landscape shots. It doesn't sound like the monopod will be worth it, so I'll stick with just the tripod. 8)

Any concerns with the RRS carbon fiber tripods being exposed to rain? I understand saltwater, sea spray, mud, etc. are cause for cleaning/care, but I can't imagine rain is an issue.


----------



## kirispupis (May 14, 2015)

It really depends on the person, but in my experience - neither. I own two tripods and a monopod and 99% of the time I use neither for wildlife photography. The one case where a tripod is useful is when you have one or more roughly static subjects that you are waiting to do something interesting. Monopods are most useful for sports, but also have a place for panning photos of wildlife. 

The majority of the time, though, I find the flexibility of not having a tripod or monopod to be far more useful. This enables me to very quickly focus on a new subject and handle birds higher in the air. I do this with a 200-400/1.4x and have used it for hours at a time, so a smaller lens should be no problem.


----------



## expatinasia (May 14, 2015)

This is where something like the Sirui N-2004 and others within the Sirui range come into their own, as they are very light, very (very) strong, compact when folded away and one of the legs unscrews to give you a monopod. They are perfect for travelling with and solve your problem of debating what to take.


----------



## Mr Bean (May 14, 2015)

I have a tripod and a monopod. The mono is what I use for wildlife/birding. The tripod, a Gitzo, I do use on occasion as a mono for wildlife (just extend one leg). Not perfect, but it can work in desperate circumstances


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2015)

The rain won't hurt your tripod. You should clean it after exposure to salt water (or spray), silt, or mud. 

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Be-a-Gear-Expert/Tripod-Monopod-Heads/Tripod-Maintenance.html


----------



## NancyP (May 14, 2015)

My kit (Canon 60D and Canon 400 f/5.6L) is very light, 2.2 kilos, so handheld shooting all day is easy. When I want to stake out a nest, I use a tripod and wired shutter release (in the cold you can keep your hands in your pockets and shoot). Sometimes I include a 3-legged folding stool in the kitWhen I am moving relatively fast, I carry a monopod on a belt holster "just in case" I want to stake out something, and I can also extend the monopod (without camera mounted) and use it as a walking stick when I am going up or down a slippery path or crossing a stream.


----------



## martti (May 24, 2015)

*monopod and bean bag*

For traveling, I foud a monopod comes in handy when stray dogs take interest to your lunch bag.
Or whatever beggars are getting too friendly.
Also, it helps in getting sharper pictures. You can use it as a walking stick as well. I wonder if they make one with GPS...

A bean bag or a sand bag or if you have a camera bag that you can use for the purpose can stabilize your camera for a couple of EV's more. 

I feel that a tripod yells: "The Great White Photographer here, come and rob me!"


----------



## scotia (May 25, 2015)

*Re: monopod and bean bag*

I rarely go without a tripod in Scotland for landscape work, even with image stabilised lenses. I often need ND grads and also find I am often photographing in low light. A monopod would not give me enough stability for the range of light conditions I find myself shooting in. I sometimes use a monopod for wildlife, but often find I need more or less mobility so handhold or use a tripod. My monopod is used mostly for sports. 



martti said:


> I feel that a tripod yells: "The Great White Photographer here, come and rob me!"



In the wilds of Scotland? The hoodlums in this part of the world are rarely, if ever, to be found in the areas frequented by landscape and wildlife photographers.


----------



## RGF (May 28, 2015)

Tripod is the way to go. Only time I would use a monopod is if I had to be very active, such as the edge of sporting event.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 30, 2015)

RGF said:


> Tripod is the way to go.



For wildlife/birds/BIFs? 

Handheld all the way.

It'd help if we knew what camera/lens the OP is shooting with, of course (it informs the answer pretty explicitly) - but it's probably not a 600mm f/4, so yeah, handheld.


----------

